# Osprey Love...(mature audience only)



## EricD (Feb 25, 2010)

Nest is very active as you can see. I expect eggs to be laid any day based on last years schedule.
Osprey isn't to worried about on lookers!   

1







2






3


----------



## billygoat (Feb 25, 2010)

that is pretty damn awesome to catch on camera. . .good pics.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow...those are killer photos.  Love the composition of that last one...well done


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 25, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 25, 2010)

ooohh yeah! Eagle style....my favorite!!! Nice pics!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 25, 2010)

I REALLY love the sharpness of the wing tips in #3.


----------



## sojourn (Feb 25, 2010)

Stunning photos!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Renol (Feb 26, 2010)

Incredible photos, but now everytime I see them I think of this comment about "Eagle style" and start cracking up 



CoRNDoG R6 said:


> ooohh yeah! Eagle style....my favorite!!! Nice pics!


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 26, 2010)

nice catch....had to call my wife over at tell her "I could be an osprey with talons!" hahaha!


----------



## Kethaneni (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome shot!! And I love the term "Eagle style".


----------



## Art Photographers (Feb 28, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!


----------

